# Is my X-Trail overheating? Outside temp sensor shows higher reading with speed :/



## Darthvader (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone! I have a 2006 exxy le, done about 140k on the 2.5 petrol engine. So, something weird is going on with the x trail. Every time I hit highway speeds, the outside temp sensor increases. On a warm day in Toronto, it shows +12 higher reading. Also after a while, the tempertaure suddenly drops a few degrees, at high speed. So it increases with speed, stays constant and decreases with speed. There is absolutely no pattern to the temperature indication. All this time, my water temp gauge on the cluster stays a millimetre below middle. I checked below the radiator cap, the coolant is nice n clean with no residues. The coolant level is also between min and max and increases after slight run of the engine. Colour seems normal too. I figured since the sensor is behind the radiator, it must be clogged. So I washed the radiator. Still the temperature acts wonky. Do u think its overheating? Head gasket failure? 
Thanks for the reply guys. Much appreciated


----------

